# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Gevoelige tanden

## Bloempje91

Ik heb eventjes gezocht maar kon er zo snel even geen topic over vinden.

Zoals de titel al zegt heb ik last van gevoelige tanden. Als ik een koud kraanwater drink heb ik er al last van en als ik mijn tanden heb gepoetst en dan na sloep met water doet dat ook al pijn. Met ijs eten is het al helemaal erg. Nu moest ik donderdag naar de tandarts en heb er wat van gezegd. Mijn verstandskiezen zijn nu aardig aan het groeien maar de tandarts zei dat hij denkt dat dit daar niet mee in verband staat. Hij gaf als tip om te gaan poetsen met Sensodyne Rapid. Ik gebruik het nu 5 dagen en merk wel iets verbetering maar was benieuwd of er meer mensen zijn die deze tandpasta gebruiken en er goede/slechte ervaringen mee hebben  :Smile: ?

Bedankt voor het lezen!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Bloempje,

Ook ik heb gevoelige tanden, dus ik begrijp jou probleem.
Zoals je tandarts al aangeeft heeft het niks met het doorkomen van de verstandskiezen te maken want ik had en heb gevoelige tanden voordat ik mijn verstandskiezen kreeg, tijdens dat ik ze had en nadat ik ze heb laten trekken.
Ik heb verschillende tandpasta's gebruikt maar vind zelf Colgate qua smaak en werking voor mijzelf het beste, maar dat is natuurlijk persoonlijk. 
Fijn dat jij met Sensodyne Rapid wel verbetering merkt!

----------


## Lilian794

Ik heb ook goede ervaringen met Sensodyne Rapid, maar ik denk dat Desensin Repair misschien nog wel beter werkt(met nanotechnologie enzo...). Die is op www.tandonline.nl trouwens erg goedkoop te bestellen, maar het is idd persoonlijk welke tandpasta jij het liefst gebruikt en waar je het meest aan hebt.

----------

